# Freezing Butternut Squash?



## corazon (Oct 10, 2005)

I have about 2lbs of chopped raw butternut squash leftover from something else I made.  Is it okay to freeze?


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 10, 2005)

*Intrigued, I went googling ...This is from:* http://www.ellenskitchen.com/recipebox/squash1.html



> *Ideas for Cooking and Using Winter Squash* Be sure to use up cooked prepared squash or pumpkin puree within two days of refrigeration because it quickly grows fuzzy mold on the surface. If that happens, discard it. To store longer, divide it into usable amounts in zipper freezer bags with air removed, and freeze the puree. Then just take out a bag and make some Pumpkin and Red Pepper Pasta Sauce. Or stir it into chili, use for cookies, quick breads or pancakes, in gingerbread mix, even bottled marinara sauce for an invisible boost of fiber and extra vitamins.


----------

